# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Guerre et Pègre] Le contrat

## Ivan Le Fou

Par goût, j'ai toujours été attiré par les polars apportant beaucoup de soin au contexte. J'aime cette façon qu'ont certains auteurs de se documenter sérieusement sur un milieu social ou professionnel particulier, pour mieux en décrire les ressorts cachés à leurs lecteurs sous couvert d'intrigue policière. Et si, au passage, on peut se moquer un peu, c'est tant mieux. C'est le point commun qu'ont, par exemple, deux excellents romans, aussi différents que possible par ailleurs : le "Nécropolis" d'Herbert Lieberman et "L'ange et le réservoir de liquide à freins" d'Alix de Saint André. Dans l'un, on plonge aux cotés d'un médecin légiste de New York, tandis que l'autre nous emmène au milieu d'un pensionnat religieux de jeunes filles sur les bords de la Loire.

 C'est un petit plaisir de ce genre que s'est offert Donald Westlake (rappelez-vous "Le Couperet"; non, pas le film plat, plutôt le roman teigneux et sardonique) en choisissant le milieu de l'édition comme terrain de jeu.
 Bryce Proctorr est romancier; il a un contrat d'édition somptueux, mais n'est plus foutu d'écrire un livre tant que son divorce est en cours. Wayne Prentice est lui-aussi romancier; il a un bon manuscrit, mais aucun éditeur ne veut de lui. Evidemment, ces deux-là sont faits pour s'entendre, donnant-donnant et fifty-fifty. Sauf que les choses se compliquent si l'accord entre eux inclut la mort de la femme de Bryce…
 Qu'importe après tout si la fin du roman est moins bien trouvée que le début, tant est contagieuse la jubilation tangible qu'éprouve l'auteur à nous raconter les affres des relations entre auteurs et éditeurs. En particulier lorsqu'il décrit le désespoir d'un romancier de qualité, condamné par ses historiques de ventes à multiplier les pseudonymes pour continuer d'être publié malgré des résultats très moyens.
 Quand on sait que Westlake lui-même a écrit sous au moins trois noms différents…

_"Le contrat", un roman de Donald Westlake, chez Rivages/noir, 8 euros environ._

 P.S. : Je viens de me rendre compte que "Le contrat" a été adapté au cinéma en 2004 par un français, Thomas Vincent : "Je suis un assassin", avec François Cluzet et Bernard Giraudeau. Je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut, sinon que ça n'a pas l'air d'avoir déchaîné les foules.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Treebeard

Hormis la quasi totalité des Dortmunder qui sont savoureux, "Drôles de Frères" de Westlake est aussi excellent même si il partage avec le contrat une fin en demi-teinte par rapport au début brillant.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Hormis la quasi totalité des Dortmunder qui sont savoureux, "Drôles de Frères" de Westlake est aussi excellent même si il partage avec le contrat une fin en demi-teinte par rapport au début brillant.


Mmmm, Dortmunder, j'y reviendrai (mais par la bande), mais en tout cas "Dégats des eaux" est un sommet : vraiment très drôle.
Je connais pas "Drôles de frères" !

----------


## waxk0

> Mmmm, Dortmunder, j'y reviendrai (mais par la bande), mais en tout cas "Dégats des eaux" est un sommet : vraiment très drôle.
> Je connais pas "Drôles de frères" !


Je suis également un fan absolu de Dortmunder (d'ailleurs, le recueil de nouvelles : "Argent Facile" est sorti y'a pas trop longtemps), et je peux dire sans hésiter que le couperet m'a bien fait chier, en conséquence de quoi je n'essayerais même pas de lire celui-ci je pense.

Prochain objectif, les Richard Stark avec les épisodes "Parker".


Sinon, j'ai lu Bangkok 8 et Bangkok Tatoo, de John Burdett, si tu n'as pas lu ça Ivan, ça pourrait éventuellement te faire plaisir.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Je suis également un fan absolu de Dortmunder (d'ailleurs, le recueil de nouvelles : "Argent Facile" est sorti y'a pas trop longtemps), et je peux dire sans hésiter que le couperet m'a bien fait chier, en conséquence de quoi je n'essayerais même pas de lire celui-ci je pense.
> 
> Prochain objectif, les Richard Stark avec les épisodes "Parker".
> 
> 
> Sinon, j'ai lu Bangkok 8 et Bangkok Tatoo, de John Burdett, si tu n'as pas lu ça Ivan, ça pourrait éventuellement te faire plaisir.


Oh wow, comment peut-on se faire chier en lisant "Le Couperet" ?!! Toutes mes certitudes s'écroulent...

----------


## Gunthar Olafson

Tiens c'est marrant ça, autant je trouve les Dortmunder sympa, autant "Le couperet" est pour moi une petite merveille. Comme quoi...
En tout cas, "Le contrat" est très bon aussi. Un des très rare livre m'ayant causer un effet réel de stupéfaction en 3 lignes bien écrites... "Quoi ? oh putain attends, je relis ça j'ai du mal comprendre, c'est énorme !"

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Tiens c'est marrant ça, autant je trouve les Dortmunder sympa, autant "Le couperet" est pour moi une petite merveille.


Aaaaaah, soulagement (et retour des certitudes).

----------


## kaverne

Dans la serie des gens trés bien renseigné sur un domaine et qui ecrivent des choses trés bien je suis en train de lire "the concrete blond" (la blonde béton en Francais).
C'est vraiment terrible. Suite aux articles parus dans CPC et a ma femme me disant que c'est trés bien j'ai finis par craquer.

----------


## waxk0

Il est pas impossible que dans mon cas, Westlake soit rangé dans une petite case "_plaisir et légèreté_", qui réussit si bien à Diddums et sa troupe...

Je vais vous prendre au mot, et acheter Le Contrat, on va voir ce qu'on va voir...

(J'avais aussi lu Adios Shéhérazade, dans un autre genre du milieu de l'édition, j'en garde pas un souvenir mémorable).

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Mmmm, Dortmunder, j'y reviendrai (mais par la bande), mais en tout cas "Dégats des eaux" est un sommet : vraiment très drôle.


 Je plussoie fortement: "Dégats des eaux" est un petit bijou d'humour/suspense. Les personnages sont vraiments bien déssinés et attachants, les répliques font souvent mouche et l'histoire est merveilleusement bien menée.
Du coup j'ai envie de le relire maintenant...

----------


## Eve

J'ai découvert Westlake avec Pris dans la glue (histoire d'un militant pacifiste embarqué dans une organisation terroriste), assez léger et facile à lire, mais néanmoins très bon. Puis j'ai lu Fais moi confiance et Moi, mentir ? Deux merveilles du polar (dans le monde de la presse à scandales).

Beaucoup plus fournit, parfois un peu trop, mais définitivement géniaux.

----------


## Monsieur Krank

J’avais bien aimé l’adaptation du Couperet. Transposée dans un univers différent, mais rondement menée, très fidèle au bouquin. José Garcia était sacrément crédible dans les pompes du père de famille presque modèle et désespéré.   
  Autrement Dégâts des Eaux m’a noyé  de contentement.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Dans la serie des gens trés bien renseigné sur un domaine et qui ecrivent des choses trés bien je suis en train de lire "the concrete blond" (la blonde béton en Francais).
> C'est vraiment terrible. Suite aux articles parus dans CPC et a ma femme me disant que c'est trés bien j'ai finis par craquer.


Connelly c'est vraiment très bien. Ne pas rater "Le poête" surtout, c'est un chef d'oeuvre.
Les plus récents sont beaucoup moins bons.

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> J’avais bien aimé l’adaptation du Couperet. Transposée dans un univers différent, mais rondement menée, très fidèle au bouquin. José Garcia était sacrément crédible dans les pompes du père de famille presque modèle et désespéré.   
>   Autrement Dégâts des Eaux m’a noyé  de contentement.


Moi j'ai eu envie de pleurer devant l'adaptation du Couperet : je n'y ai pas retrouvé du tout l'humour noir et grinçant du livre; moi, en lisant le Couperet, j'étais mort de rire.

----------


## kaverne

Oui le poete est enôrme !
Mais je n'ai pas encore lu la suite, est elle aussi bonne ?

Ce qui est marrant dans le poete c'est qu'on pourrait sentir dans certains aspects qu'il s'inspire clairement de son histoire personnelle. Car il fût journaliste detaché aux crimes de LA si je ne dis pas de betises.
Allez Yvan apres la blonde beton tu me conseil lequel de Connelly ? J'aime bien tout lire d'un auteur quand je suis parti, mais j'ai du mal a commencer avec de nouveaux auteurs ... c'est le defaut ...
Avec Dantec cela dit ce fût vite vu car autant les premiers sont terribles, autant les derniers impossibles a finir

----------


## Ivan Le Fou

> Oui le poete est enôrme !
> Mais je n'ai pas encore lu la suite, est elle aussi bonne ?
> 
> Ce qui est marrant dans le poete c'est qu'on pourrait sentir dans certains aspects qu'il s'inspire clairement de son histoire personnelle. Car il fût journaliste detaché aux crimes de LA si je ne dis pas de betises.
> Allez Yvan apres la blonde beton tu me conseil lequel de Connelly ? J'aime bien tout lire d'un auteur quand je suis parti, mais j'ai du mal a commencer avec de nouveaux auteurs ... c'est le defaut ...
> Avec Dantec cela dit ce fût vite vu car autant les premiers sont terribles, autant les derniers impossibles a finir


Je te conseille de commencer par le début : "Les égouts de Los Angeles", excellent, puis de les faire dans l'ordre !
D'accord avec toi sur Dantec : trois premiers romans vraiment étonnants, puis... arg. Ses déclarations assimilables à l'extrême droite la plus beurk ont achevé de m'éloigner.

----------


## kaverne

Oui apparement ses essai genre theatre des opérations etaient limite. Bon j'ai pas lu mais j'ai eu suffisament d'echos beuark pour pas trop avoir envie.

Bon alors des que j'ai fini la blonde beton j'attaque par le debut. Ca fait plaisir de lire des bonnes choses comme ca. Depuis les premiers de Dantec j'avais pas autant vibré pour une histoire si bien ecrite.

----------


## Trebad

> Je te conseille de commencer par le début : "Les égouts de Los Angeles", excellent, puis de les faire dans l'ordre !
> D'accord avec toi sur Dantec : trois premiers romans vraiment étonnants, puis... arg. Ses déclarations assimilables à l'extrême droite la plus beurk ont achevé de m'éloigner.



Je plussoie. Les Harry Bosh se lisent bien, d'autant plus en VO que Connelly est ultra simple à lire en anglais, bien plus qu'un Ellroy imbitable même si on parle bien l'argot de L.A. La différence entre entertainment et littérature diront certains... 

Pour ce qui est de Dantec, j'avoue que relire à longueur de romans ses fiches de lecture recyclées sur le zohar m'a aussi gonflé et que j'ai décroché, même si je garde un faible pour 'Les racines du mal' qui part très bien (et se termine hélas en peau de snork rabougri)...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Foutre ! Je viens de me rendre compte en regardant le générique de garde d'un de mes flims favoris, Payback, qu'il s'agit d'une adaptation d'un roman de Westlake (sous le nom de Stark ce coup-ci).

Je tenais à vous faire partager ma découverte, stout  ::): .

----------

